# Required Licensing for snow and ice in IL?



## lynn_s (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi! I am new to the site - came over from lawnsite.com! I couldn't find it anywhere online, so I was hoping someone here could help me out. What is the required licensing for snow plowing and ice management in Illinois? I know we'll need a commercial drivers license... Insurance... ???? Thanks so much for your help, in advance!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you your own business? Maybe jump over to the one and only il weather discussion and reax the q?


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

License....isn't it on the back of the truck man...(stolen from cheecha dn chong movie...forget which one)


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

csi.northcoast;1480478 said:


> License....isn't it on the back of the truck man...(stolen from cheecha dn chong movie...forget which one)


Classic movie quote right there  "OH! My driver's license!"


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

the regime in the white house would like all of to fork over our money for a license


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Need more info ! your plans would help to start ! Then you can reax Dieselss again for help LOL !


----------



## lynn_s (Jul 6, 2012)

We have trucks and plows and deicing and salting materials. We are legally a corporation, and we are going to get our CDL soon. I know we need insurance, although I am not sure what the minimum requirements are... Does this help?


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

depeneds on the customers requirements....usually 1 mill is the min GL (general liability) i am not sure about your state as far as licensing but...you may want to check with the city you are going to operate in.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Talk to your insurance agent and tell them everything you have planned and they sould lead you in the right derection Thumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

How many trucks / deicing pieces are we talking about? I am asking because it seems like you might have wanted to find out the answers to these questions before you bought equipment. As far as insurance, it will all depend on you clients. Some require different amounts. I would say 1mil general with at least the same umbrella. But some require 5 mil general. Oh yeah, dont forget about workmans comp.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

You only need a cdl for trucks that require it... if your driving trucks that require a CDL then keep in mind they will also need to go to safety lane every 6 months...
there is no specific" snow plow" license. and technically depending on the jobs you dont need to be a "corporation" if your just doing driveways... you can own a business as a sole proprietor and just operate that way.. but it sounds like you want to be bigger and do commercial... which means youll have to file with the state for either an LLC, partnership s-corp... also file with the feds for your FEID #. YOur insurnace company and bank will require all of that before they work with you ( unless your a sole proprietor).
to reiterate what everyone else has said, generally Insurance mins are dictated by your customers.. but generally you want to have atleast 1mil in gen liability, 250,000 minimum on trucks, workers comp. depending on the job they might require an umbrella or bond...


----------



## lynn_s (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for the help! I thought all drivers of vehicles that are used for commercial purposes like performing services needed CDLs... Is this not the case? We are a corporation and have two trucks with front plow attachments.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Only need cdls if the weight requires it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

First off, what kind of trucks? Secondly, whom ever is driving a cdl required truck needs a cdl. I'm not being mean but your questions seem very vague.



lynn_s;1481396 said:


> Thanks so much for the help! I thought all drivers of vehicles that are used for commercial purposes like performing services needed CDLs... Is this not the case? We are a corporation and have two trucks with front plow attachments.


----------

